# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Văn hóa nước ngô, mía nướng thú vị ở vỉa hè Hàng Cót

## thaithuy.92

*Trà chanh, trà đá, hướng dương tưởng như “thống trị” mọi ngõ phố Hà Nội nhưng đến đây, nó bất ngờ bị “xóa sổ” bởi một văn hóa bình dị mà ngọt ngào hơn – nước ngô, mía nướng.
*Tôi vô tình phát hiện ra văn hóa ẩm thực này trong một buổi tối se lạnh, khi tản bộ qua con phố Hàng Cót. Những cặp đôi, nhiều nhóm bạn trẻ ngồi dài suốt một dọc vỉa hè. Họ vẫn quây quần tám chuyện vui vẻ nhưng bên cạnh không phải trà chanh với đĩa hướng dương quen thuộc, thay vào đó là rổ mía nướng, cốc nước ngô luộc còn nóng hổi tỏa khói nghi ngút. Ở đây, mùi thơm có lúc thoang thoảng, cũng có khi dậy cả một góc phố. Mực khô, ngô nướng, cá chỉ vàng… không còn xa lạ, nhưng làn khói của nước ngô luộc với những khúc mía ngọt vàng cũng có sức lôi cuốn lạ kỳ. Chính tôi đã bị cái nửa quen nửa lạ mà bình dị như thế mê hoặc, níu giữ.






Cậu bạn tôi theo nếp cũ mọi ngày, quen miệng gọi cốc trà đá thì cô chủ quán nhoẻn miệng cười: “Chỉ có nước ngô thôi em ơi”. "Nhập gia tùy tục”, chúng tôi hòa mình vào văn hóa nơi đây bằng 2 cốc nước ngô nóng với rổ mía nướng, không quên gọi thêm vài chiếc nem nhâm nhi cho có món mặn. Nước ngô luộc chắc luôn sẵn sàng nên bưng ra nhanh nhất. Nhưng thứ tôi ngóng hơn cả là mía nướng thì 15 phút… vẫn chưa thấy đâu. Chủ quán trấn an: “Em cứ từ từ, mía phải đợi nướng, nướng xong còn róc và tách khẩu từ từ vì nóng lắm!”. Trong lúc ấy, tôi được bù đắp trước bằng đĩa nem chua. Nơi đây bán hàng cũng “xuyệt tông”, không theo phong trào nem ngọt rán như mọi quán mà bán nem chua nướng than hoa. Nem cắm vào chiếc que tre nhỏ rồi đặt lên bếp đỏ lửa. Không khô và giòn như nem rán, nem chua nướng mềm mềm, hơi ướt dính, bù lại có vị thơm cháy cạnh và đặc biệt là không dầu mỡ nên ăn chẳng ớn ngấy. Vả lại, lâu lâu đổi món cũng thú vị.






Dường như chỉ vỏn vẹn 5-7 cái nem chưa đủ thời gian cho “quy trình” nướng mía. Càng nhìn dàn mía xếp đều ngay ngắn trên bếp, đầu khúc sủi lên những sợi bọt thi thoảng chảy thành giọt cô đặc càng làm tôi nóng lòng, sốt ruột. Chờ đợi lâu nhưng khi nhìn rổ mía mang tới tỏa khói thơm phức thì thấy cũng bõ công. Mía đã chín nên vàng ươm, giòn và dễ cắn hơn hẳn, vị ngọt sâu, không phải kiểu “lịm người” mà rất dễ chịu, đúng vị ngọt tự nhiên, càng ăn càng thích. Nhai chán, “tám” chán, thi thoảng lại nhấp một ngụm nước ngô. Người ấm lên, miệng thơm mà cũng đỡ khô háo, thế là lại có đà để “buôn” tiếp.






Quả thực, văn hóa ẩm thực vỉa hè chỉ đơn giản thế. Chỗ ngồi nào chẳng giống nhau – dăm cái ghế thấp, một chiếc khay nhựa đặt đồ ăn lên. "Mồi nhắm" không sơn hào hải vị - 20.000 đồng 2 thanh mía nướng, 6.000 đồng cho đôi cốc nước ngô, thêm cả món mặn nem chua 5.000 đồng/chiếc - chỉ vài chục nghìn đã đủ vui hết tối. Phố Hàng Cót về tối lại rất nhẹ nhàng, thư thả. Được ngồi nhâm nhi, thủ thỉ, rồi phóng mắt ngắm dòng xe, dòng người thưa thớt qua lại - cảm giác thân quen, thú vị ấy đôi khi chỉ tìm thấy ở được ở những góc phố ẩm thực Hà Thành thế này. 

Địa chỉ: 44 Hàng Cót, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội.


nguồn: news.zing.vn

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Mía nướng chắc ăn phải ngọt lắm nhỉ

----------


## dung89

Mía nướng ngon lắm, ngày bé mình ăn suốt

----------


## huong_vn

Phong cách này có lợi hơn là phong cách trà đá nhỉ

----------


## hoaban

Món mía nướng này chưa thưởng thức bao giờ ăn, có khi mùa đông này phải đi thưởng thức mới được.

----------

